# 6ft Desktop Design Help



## JohnJohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

After searching for a large desk, the only options I could find were either extremely expensive, or extremely poor quality. I am now considering building my own desk after looking at a few DIY desk success stories online. After brainstorming for a few weeks, and looking at innumerable desks I think I have finally come up with a design for the desktop. Since this is my first piece of furniture (and woodworking other than very basic things around the house), I thought I would get some feedback before designing everything else.

Many of the designs that I saw required edging or adding veneer which I felt totally uncomfortable doing and don't particularly care for as finished products. I tried to come up with a novel design that only left finished wood exposed.

The idea is relatively simple. It consists of mainly 2x4's and plywood. I would start by constructing the outside frame of the desktop with miter joints between the four 2x4's leaving an outer edge of all finished wood. Then I would begin to reenforce this frame with supports that serve a dual purpose. The first support seen in orange on the left in the picture is a divider that separates a glasstop (I am currently undecided how I will support the glasstop) from the plywood desktop. To the right of this divider with be further 2x4's which are turned so they are wide rather than tall (unlike the previous 2x4's have been) which allows them room to be recessed. This small recess allows my plywood desktop to be dropped into place and screwed down without any of its unfinished edges being shown.

What do you all think of the idea? I am thinking of doing something similar with the legs as i want completely covered right and left sides of the desks, but am still not completely set on how I will proceed.


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

I’d like to help, but am having some trouble understanding what you are trying to do. Is you sketch just the top? If so, what is it going to rest on? What kind of plywood and 2x4’s are you using?

Personally, if I was building anything except a work table, I would not use construction grade wood. Oak plywood with a solid oak edging would look much better and is not difficult to do. I can send a photo of a desktop I did with such a method if you are interested.


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

you said you didn't want to edge band plywood.. well in your drawing thats exactly what you are doing. You're edgebanding with 2x4s. The 2x4s recessed to lay the plywood on would certainly give it strength. The 2x4s recessed to hold the glass would also work. If the look you're going for is a desk made of 2x4s and plywood, then your top is just what you want. If you want the sides (legs) to look like 2x4s and plywood then you can simply make them just like the top but smaller. Would I personally build a 2x4 frame to hold a sheet of ply to make a desk top? Probably not, but its your project give it a try.. maybe you'll like it


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

In case your interested, I posted a photo of the oak desk in another post:


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/finishing-oak-plywood-26137/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If this was my project I would use 6/4 Oak instead of 2x4's. That would make for an attractive framework.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What happened to the other thread on this project?

G


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

White wood constructin 2x4's can be very attractive when processed and finished....it just depends on the look you are trying to achive.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> What happened to the other thread on this project?
> 
> G


This one?
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/ideas-prevent-sagging-26452/











 







.


----------

